# My newbie collection



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Well...a month ago i had some armorall wipes, a bottle of kitchen glass cleaner and some paper towels.

Then i found out about detailing and how to "really" take care of your car :detailer: . Before i realised i got the bug...and after two weeks i ended up with all this stuff :buffer:

Bike care :










PC and pads :










Leatherique, Menzerna, Benz car care and some other random stuff :










Waxes. I've only used 50/50 and love it :










CG stuff...i really love their products :










And last but not least...the heavy stuff :










I hope there is a cure for this...last night i dreamt i bought Z Vintage.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Quite a collection after only a month!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice set-up - love the compressor, and you've just reminded me, I need to get one of those Glass Masters too.



Baracuda said:


> Well...a month ago i had some armorall wipes, a bottle of kitchen glass cleaner and some paper towels.
> 
> Then i found out about detailing and how to "really" take care of your car :detailer: . Before i realised i got the bug...and after two weeks i ended up with all this stuff :buffer:
> 
> I hope there is a cure for this...last night i dreamt i bought Z Vintage.


:lol:
It does tend to take hold very quickly.
No cure found yet - and whoever does will either become very rich or die shortly after announcing having found said cure.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Glass Master = best detailing money spent ! So much easier to clean the inside of my windows.

Love the compressor too, 50L for 120quid...and i do my tire pressure, blow up water from narrow places and dust off my interior in 5minutes.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice collection you got going there.

How do you like the Formula1 wax?  I've been tempted to try it many times but for that price I'm not convinced that it can be very good.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

TBH i don't like the way it looks 

I bought it only because i felt the need to buy something while my orders were on their way


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I thought so ... thanks for the info.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! Great collection :thumb:


----------



## littlemissGTO (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome collection especially for such a short length of time


----------



## Reflex Tuscan (Nov 12, 2007)

Fantastic collection in such a short time.Also it has shown the wife that I am not spending as much on my hobby as others do.
Thanks Kev


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Thats alot of pads need a couple more myself but pennies wont stretch


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

that ent no newbie collection lol. great collection
ian


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

That makes me feel so much better about my collection now.
Nice set of products though.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you :thumb:

Alot of money spent, but i'm happy that i can take care of my "girls" and sometimes it feels like therapy...knowing there is no rush, taking my time to do a proper job. I really love this new hobby of mine


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow that is some setup after only a month or so........


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice collection :thumb:

I don't want curing - I love my OCD so anyone who tries to cure me can look out


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Something that came today from US


----------



## Bronzed (Apr 14, 2007)

sorry but whats a glass master?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow youve been spending! how do you find the chem guys luber and clay?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/glass-master-p-246.html

This is the glass master mate.

JPC, i don't have anything to compare it with since it was my first time claying but i wasn't very impressed with it...or my car was very very clean to start with


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Looking good! The 1z ****pit premium won't disappoint.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

freon warrior said:


> Looking good! The 1z ****pit premium won't disappoint.


Can i use it under the bonnet also ?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff mate!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi!

Very nice collection - especially the CG products. Just received a gallon of Citrus wash + gloss, and it's so great


Best regards,

Ebbe


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

baracuda, what snow foam do you use?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

pushtiulk said:


> baracuda, what snow foam do you use?


This :
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/super-snow-foam-5-litre/prod_370.html


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice collection.... growing so fast.


----------

